# Bookings for the chunnel with Avios to be scrapped



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Folks

From Jan 1st 2017 you will not be able to use your Avios on the chunnel...or indeed many ferries also (best to check their site for that as I never use a ferry). You can book prior to Jan 1st but they would need the dates of travel. I contacted them to check all this and also asked if I could book an open return and they said they would need the dates!

Graham :serious:

Edit: I have just emailed Eurotunnel to see what the most flexible ticket arrangement is that I can get with Avios. I'll update when I have news.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

*Just a reminder folks that from 01/01/17 you cannot use Avios to book the chunnel...*

I contacted Avios and they cannot book the Flexiplus tickets unfortunately so that avenue is also out. I did have it in mind to book a couple of 2 way trips with nominal dates and then change them, but also no. Neither are the dates for chunnel crossing out for July onwards so unfortunately I could not book any trip fr later next year either.

I have booked our Easter trip using the Avios so apart from the opportunity cost, that was free :grin2:

I'll just use Tesco vouchers for later in the year...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

Just checked with Avios and you can not book any ferry either anymore.

Shame as saved loads of the things and don't need flights ,hotel or car hire . 
Looks like it will be cases of wine then except can get that cheap too.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

LT Man said:


> Just checked with Avios and you can not book any ferry either anymore.
> 
> Shame as saved loads of the things and don't need flights ,hotel or car hire .
> Looks like it will be cases of wine then except can get that cheap too.


Gutting!

I managed to book my Easter trip on the chunnel but the dates weren't out for later in the year, so I couldn't book that. I have 144k of them left too :frown2:

I'll sit on them for a while and see whats what!

Graham :serious:


----------

